# Sprinkler Water Leak



## Wes311 (Sep 12, 2018)

I had a new sprinkler system put in the backyard this year, replacing the old system. I have water leaking now thru the pvc pipe in the valve box that the valve wires run through. I shut the water main off, and the leaking water stopped. Any idea where the water could be leaking from, that's running through the valve wire pvc pipe? That water leaking filled our window well, and leaked into our house.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Wes311 I moved your thread to the irrigation forum.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would contact the installer. Thats a leak in the main. It could be multiple things like a glue joint breaking, pvc pipe breaking, loose connection to the valve, leak at the valve.


----------



## Wes311 (Sep 12, 2018)

The top right corner of this picture is where the pvc pipe ends in the valve box, and the wire comes out, also where water is coming out thru the pvc pipe into the valve box. 
I've contacted the installer already. He fixed a same issue three weeks ago on the south side of our yard, now it's on the west side of our yard water going through the pvc pipe that the wire runs through


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He left it like that with all the valves buried in mud instead of pea gravel? It also looks like a standard electrical connector instead of an waterproof one.

I would call him to investigate the issue.


----------

